# NBD - Fender Modern Player Jazz Bass V Satin Black



## Dayviewer (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got this today 































Specs:
Fender Modern Player Jazz Bass V Black 5 string bass guitar, alder body, maple neck, modern C-shape, maple fretboard, 20 jumbo frets, long scale (34"), nut width 47,6mm, 2x modern player humbucker pickup, 4 position rotary switch, Hi-Mass fender bridge, 1 ply black pickguard, finish satin black

So at first I was planning on getting a Squier 5 String, but during christmas I got a 250 euro giftcard for Thomann from work, which is awesome, so I got this for half the price, insane deal 

This thing is HUGE, and so does it sound with the humbuckers too, it's a total beast, only got to play it for a about an hour so far but I'm loving it already.
The bass I had before this was a very cheap copy which was just terrible, so this thing blows my mind,
I'll do some more tone tweaking and getting familiar with it in the coming days and then I'll see if I can upload a clip over the weekend


----------



## DJTanZen (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats awesome. is the finish glossy? or more of a matte finish?


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 28, 2014)

I played one of these when I was trying out bass amps at the store and I thought this was a great bass for the money! Clips are required!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Jan 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful bass, I love Fender Jazz Basses, happy NBD dude !!!.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 28, 2014)

Classy looking bass. Very nice collection too!


----------



## dethFNmetal (Jan 28, 2014)

fine looking bass man


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys glad you all like it! 



DJTanZen said:


> Thats awesome. is the finish glossy? or more of a matte finish?


More of a matte finish but stil has a lil' bit of gloss in it, really like it myself.



Mwoit said:


> I played one of these when I was trying out bass amps at the store and I thought this was a great bass for the money! Clips are required!


Yea it's awesome! sadly didn't have the time to get a clip up but I'll be recording all basslines on my debut album with it soon so it will get plenty of action to hear!


----------



## sifi2112 (Feb 2, 2014)

If like to play that bass ! Had a few jazz basses but never played a 5er .. congrats !


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful! I have been eyeing that same bass for myself. I like the trussrod wheel at the end of the neck. A quick question though. How about those polepieces on the pickups? Any idea why they are between the strings instead of under them?


----------



## Necris (Feb 2, 2014)

That thing is attractive.


----------



## Kaickul (Feb 2, 2014)

HNBD! beautiful and I'm sure it sounds really good too


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 9, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Beautiful! I have been eyeing that same bass for myself. I like the trussrod wheel at the end of the neck. A quick question though. How about those polepieces on the pickups? Any idea why they are between the strings instead of under them?


I have no idea why that is honestly, and doesn't particularly bother me while playing too so for me it's no issue


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 9, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Beautiful! I have been eyeing that same bass for myself. I like the trussrod wheel at the end of the neck. A quick question though. How about those polepieces on the pickups? Any idea why they are between the strings instead of under them?



Fender did that on the original J and P-bass pickups so that the huge transients that electric basses produce were less pronounced, thus blowing fewer speakers. Remember, back in the day bass players would plug into a Bassman 410 just like the guitar players and just destroy speakers left and right if they pushed it too much.

Nowadays, it's just part of the P and J sound.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 10, 2014)

On paper, it's got so many things I'd avoid... top-loader, satin finish, black finish, maple board, 4+1 tuners...

...but DAYUMN if it doesn't come together well! 10/10 would slap


----------



## DJTanZen (Feb 10, 2014)

i really want to try it


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2014)

This is on my list of buys as soon as my professional situatino gets sorted.


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome to see you all liking this bass too from the pics!

Did 2 test recordings from some stuff off of my upcoming album with the bass included, nice, meaty, and clearly audible in the mix!:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dayviewer/in-conclusion-track-2-test[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dayviewer/in-conclusion-track-6-test[/SC]



Edit: and yes I play bass with a pick just sayin'


----------



## Suho (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks very nice. Where is this made?


----------

